# In Need of Homes



## arapaho80 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi, this is Larry and Nancy in Tracy--we doRabbit rescue here and we have 9 currently. Seems it's easierto get them than it is to find good homes. Have interviewednumerous people, but have only placed 5 in the past. WithEaster fast approaching, will need to free up space as we are full andcan't afford to support any more bunnies. We hateto see any go to the pound or get dumped out by h--------s, but til weget some adopted out there is nothing we can do. If anyoneknows of person or persons in need of a house bunny, pleaselet us know. Tracy Ca. 95377


----------



## dootsmom (Apr 5, 2006)

I understand your dilema!! I have 31that need to be placed beore I can take anymore in, and have onlyaverage 1 adoption a month! Last month, 7 came in!!I'm full and have reached the point where I am turning themaway. It amazes me when the people that call, get angry withme for having to do this! The excuses for having to give uptheir "beloved" rabbit are sometimes unreal!! September&amp; October seem to be the best months for adoptions.Charlotte


----------



## arapaho80 (Apr 5, 2006)

I know exactly how you feel. TheStockton record did an article on us. My fervant hope was tobe able to adopt out some of our charges. I did adopt oneout, but got at least 30 calls wanting me to take theirrabbits. Two of them had a legitimate excuse and really lovedtheir rabbits--they were also willing to get tem neutered, as I won'taccept them otherwise--costs $300 plus to get it done and my retirementis not that generous. I had a very sweet little bunny breakher back leg--nasty--and I couldn't afford the vet bill foramputation--started at $1000, so I had to have her euthanized--it brokeour hearts as she was the friendliest and sweetest bunny we've everhad--I still have a hard time believing that someone tossed herout. Good luck in your quest--L&amp;N


----------



## dootsmom (Apr 5, 2006)

Last August. an article was done on me. In huge black letters, splashed across the
headline was: LES LAPINS: Every bunny's welcome!! I went from26 rabbits to 49 within a 2 week period. People were dumpingthem in my front yard, in the middle of the night!! I'mretired, too, so I know how hard it is to keep up with theexpenses. My Vet gives me a whopping 10% discount!!I swear that I've put his kids through college and built the newaddition on his house!! I am sorry about your having to putthat sweet bun PTS. I am going to have to do the same with"Dancer". He came here 3 years ago in terriblecondition. His back legs had atrophied from being in a tinycage where all he could do was sit. These past years, therehad been so much improvement. Hopping,
jumping....now, he's beginning to deteriorate. The pain meds have helped but, not
enough. Hang in there...it does get better. (((((Hugs)))))), Charlotte


----------



## RO STAFF 2 (Apr 5, 2006)

Heartbreaking. :bigtears:

What about this program? They should be supporting rescues. 

*"Ask your veterinarian to submit an assistance request to theAmerican Animal Hospital Association (AAHA) "Helping Pets Fund."* Inorder to qualify, your animal hospital must be AAHA accredited. Tolearn more about the program visit theAAHA website. To find a AAHA accredited hospital in your area,search online athttp://www.Pets911.com."

I would also really like to see a program started up where forums likethis provide A LOT of free advertising for vets who substantially helpindigent rescue rabbits. 

ADDITIONAL: Now that some chain storesare making apoint of helping our official rescues, maybe other manufacturers andretailersmight be inspired to pitch in, especially if youhave press to show them -- the next acticle may wellincludethank-yous and/or product placements to their advantage.Always worth a shot!


----------



## BACI (Apr 7, 2006)

Please don't attack me for the next questionbut, I was wondering how you find these rabbits homes? Can they beadopted to out of state homes? Are the buns you get from local peopleand do they pay you a fee to take them, like the humane societies? Doyou have a website telling people you have rabbits available? I knowwhen I was looking that is what I tried to find. The other question isare you foster homes for a certain humane society or do you do thisbusiness from your home?.........I know a lot of questions, butquite honestly a lot is running thru my mind.... So if you could humorme and maybe we can come up with something to help out some how


----------



## arapaho80 (Apr 7, 2006)

How do I find homes for my guestbunnies. Word of mouth--the guy that I buy most of mysupplies from let's me post a board with pics and my phone--so I getcalls from sincere people wanting to adopt. Also, I contactthe newspapers in my vicinity periodically and have been able to getpics and articles written about bunnies and all that goes into propercare and WHO should get a bunny as well as sites such as this one andHouse Rabbit Society--my wife and I are members. I am on thecall list at the animal shelter as well as other rescueorganizations here in town in case a bunny comes into theirpossesion. I don't charge anything to take the bunnies in nordo I charge the adoptees other than for the cost of a hutch andsupplies if they don't have them already--which is why I had thecomment in one post about my retirement not being all thatgenerous--OUR number one priority is to find the bunnies a goodhome. Next, I interview the person wanting to adopt, so thatI can be sure that MY bunny will have a good home--some have wanted abunny for their 5 year old--my answer was no--rabbits predominantly arenot a sit on your lap cuddle pet, a child that young cannot care for arabbit and more than likely would injure my bunny. If youwant one for the right reasons, and I feel that they are going to bewell cared for, next, I go to that persons home to see first hand theenvironment that it will be placed into. Ifeverything goes well--you get one of mycharges.Back to newspapers--I also periodically place ads for "free bunnies togood homes only" and go thru the interview process withpeople who call. I fervently avoid grandparents who want abunny for a grandchild--I want to talk to people that will be livingwith the bunny, not a third party. MOST important, sinceEaster is looming large, I emphasize the "Make minechocolate" motto of the House Rabbit Society--chocolatebunnies are not dumped out at parks or abandoned to the animalshelters--a bunny is a responsibility you are charged with for tenyears, just like that cute puppy or kitten--they require care, they dohave some bad habits that can be hard on furniture and your house ingeneral--my own experience is with phone cord, computer cables ,carpet--they will try to dig and they are constantlyteething. We have found that they are easy to come by andhard to place. We have a lot of cardboard boxes in our family room as they are ideal for the rabbits needto burrow and chew--my wife stated that we look like a Weyerhauseroutlet. Hope this brief synopsis helps..We only do adoptionswithin the local area and my contacts on the web are sites like thisand HRS----LM


----------



## BACI (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you very much that is great. I appreciate your time and have to say your buns are lucky to have you.


----------



## BACI (Apr 8, 2006)

"bump"


----------



## BACI (May 4, 2006)

/themes/default/bump.gif:bump


----------

